# Real Madrid - Barcellona: 25 Ottobre 2014 ore tv. Tv Fox Sports



## admin (22 Ottobre 2014)

Real Madrid - Barcellona. Semplicemente, El Clasico. Si affrontano le due squadra più forti della Liga. I catalani sono in testa con 22 punti, il Real è terzo (dietro al Siviglia) a quota 18. 

Si gioca Sabato 25 Ottobre 2014 alle ore 18 allo stadio Santiago Bernabeu di Madrid. Entrambe le squadre arrivano alla partita al massimo della forma.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Barcellona in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Fox Sports, sia su Sky che su Premium Calcio. Non è prevista la diretta in chiaro.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le formazioni, l'arbitro ed i commenti sul Clasico 2014 tra Real Madrid e Barcellona.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2014)

Da Madrid stanno già iniziando a recriminare sul fatto che si giochi sabato...

Inoltre Messi potrebbe battere il record assoluto di gol segnati nella Liga, e a Madrid stanno facendo pressioni perché l'eventuale proclamazione non avvenga durante l'incontro...mah.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sara' sicuramente una grande partita, cerchero' di vederla assolutamente


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2014)

Credo che vincerà il Real Madrid, o al massimo un pareggio. Difficile che il Barça si porti a +7 già a fine Ottobre.


----------



## Snake (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tutti i gol che non ha preso il Barca finora li prenderà sabato, soprattutto se verranno confermate le indiscrezioni sulla formazione che schiererà Luis Enrique


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2014)

mi auguro che sia una grandissima partita con tanti gol da una parte e dall'altra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2014)

Real favorito, ma ho paura di Messi e del debutto di Suarez.

Giocheranno titolari Messi-Neymar-Suarez???


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Ottobre 2014)

vincere è obbligatorio


----------



## madeinitaly (23 Ottobre 2014)

Dovrebbe rientrare anche Suarez visto che la squalifica di 4 mesi termina domani. Sarà una gran bella partita.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2014)

Il barca fino ad oggi ha giocato solo contro il Psg come squadra seria, ed ha perso. Secondo me busca malamente


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

L'hombre del partido sarà...Pepe, se riuscirà a non farsi cacciare è molto probabile che il Madrid la spunti...

Piccolo OT: il fatto che Larrivey stia facendo sfracelli mi fa sorgere più di un dubbio sulle difese spagnole


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tra Real e Barcellona tifo sempre per un meteorite 
Odio l'una più dell'altra.
Il fatto che il Real sia guidato dal mio amato Carletto mi fa propendere leggermente per i madrileni.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Formazioni ufficiali


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali



*BARCELLONA (4-3-3):* Bravo; Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Mathieu; Sergio, Iniesta, Xavi; Neymar, Suarez, Messi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Suarez comincia da ala destra...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Gia gol Barca


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Gran gol del Tokio Hotel Neymar


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Neymar sta facendo un inizio di stagione pazzesco.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

gol Neymar!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ancelotti vincerà uno scontro diretto in Liga?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

gran gol di Neymar dopo un numero di Messi


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

lol il Real già sotto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ma Messi i gialli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

giallo messi


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

si è svegliato il Real


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no ma Neymar è un buffone, è un belieber, insulta la storia del Brasile... ah, dove sta giocando Suarez? Non posso vederla.



Suarez centro, Messi fascia dx, Neymar sx.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Benzema si è già mangiato due gol


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

traversa di Benzina


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Bruttini questi primi dieci minuti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Suarez centro, Messi fascia dx, Neymar sx.


Benissimo, bravo Enrique.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Che pagliaccio il Tokio Hotel


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, bravo Enrique.



ha imparato da inzaghi a schierare i due esterni sulle fasce inverse al piede preferito


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Eccolo Neymar inizia con le tarantelle  .


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

giallo Neymar


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

Come gioca il Real? Spettacolo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come gioca il Real? Spettacolo.




dopo il gol ha fatto 5 buoni minuti con una traversa, ora però sembra meglio il Barça.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Che paratone di Iker, ma per me l'ha sbagliata Messi.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che paratone di Iker, ma per me l'ha sbagliata Messi.



sì forse più errore di Messi, ma grande intervento di Casillas


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2014)

grandissimo Casillas


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

Bravo Ronaldo, bel tuffo!


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> dopo il gol ha fatto 5 buoni minuti con una traversa, ora però sembra meglio il Barça.


Sì, quei 5 minuti sono stati una cosa allucinante


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

rigore Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore per il Real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

1-1 Ronaldo


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore per il Real regalato da quell'asino di Piquet


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

1-1 Ronaldo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Adesso si dovrebbe scatenare la partita. 
E Pique è peggiorato di brutto negli ultimi anni. Effetto Shakira.


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2014)

che ritardato Pique


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rigore per il Real regalato da quell'asino di Piquet



Tra l'altro c'era uno su trattenuto di Benzema all'inizio.

Uno dei centrali più soppravalutati della storia


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

16 gol in 8 partite?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> 16 gol in 8 partite?




Con quanti rigori?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Il Real però non è capace di difendere


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

Mi viene da piangere nel vedere queste partite. A volte mi dimentico di quanto possa essere bello il calcio.


----------



## Doctore (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro c'era uno su trattenuto di Benzema all'inizio.
> 
> Uno dei centrali più soppravalutati della storia


Quando giochi con gente che ti tiene la palla per l 80 per cento della partita...anche bonera sarebbe un fenomeno al barca


----------



## Schism75 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Bella partita. Certo al Real, se non gioca Bale, manca un altro giocatore veloce con Ronaldo. James e isco sono lenti


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ma tipo uno scambio Marcelo o Carvajal per De Sciglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Gol Pepe


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

PsicoPepe


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Pepe 2-1 Real Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Avanti con Pepe quanto lo odio sto giocatore  .


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

Che qualità Benzema... ci sono tanti attaccanti più forti di lui, ma è quello perfetto per questo Real


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Carvajal vale 20 desciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

Iker se svegliato in questa partita, 2 parate decisive.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2014)

3-1 Benzema


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Gol Benzema

Ma cosa aveva fatto isco...


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

3-1 Benzema


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Iniesta cosa hai combinato?!?!?!


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2014)

il Barca è una squadra di cadaveri


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

Grande Real ma Luigi Enrico non può circolare


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che qualità Benzema... ci sono tanti attaccanti più forti di lui, ma è quello perfetto per questo Real



Eccolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quanto corre Isco?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

grande real, barsa sparito dal campo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Il Real fosse più cattivo, questa partita potrebbe finire 5 a 1


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2014)

Luigi Enrico, non può allenare il Barça, male Messi, Xavi è strafinito, il Real sta vincendo senza fare nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Brutta partita di Cristiano....


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quanti contropiedi hanno buttato via?


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Che giocatore James


----------



## BB7 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ronaldo disastroso


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Ottobre 2014)

No no ma izco lo vuole il milan....


----------



## Doctore (25 Ottobre 2014)

se il barca si fosse tenuto thiago alcantara...


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2014)

*Real Madrid - Barcellona 3-1 FINALE *


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Ottobre 2014)

e meno male che Rodriguez non era stato un grande acquisto...ha fatto il partitone.

Modric-Kroos fantastici

Messi non lo capisco più...passeggia per il campo perchè finito o per liberarsi un pò dalle marcature? troppo poco in 90 minuti rispetto a quello che faceva un tempo


----------



## wargod (25 Ottobre 2014)

Gran secondo tempo del Real, dopo che nel primo il Barca aveva avuto anche qualche chance del 2-0. Vittoria meritata


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quanta intensità ha perso Messi? Certo,i numeri sono ancora dalla sua,però è incredibile vederlo giocare da fermo senza un minimo di movimento senza palla.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Ottobre 2014)

James Rodriguez è un fenomeno.
Chi afferma il contrario capisce di calcio quanto Elton John di fiha.

In ogni caso quel tridente blaugrana è forte solo sulla carta.
Messi non so se sta calando ma non gioca più come una volta. Neymar è l'unico che fa la differenza.
Ma finito Xavi e calato Iniesta, il grande Barça è finito.
Restano una gran squadra, sia chiaro, ma non sono più imbattibili.

Che dire del Real? Dalla cintola in su sono la squadra più forte che io ricordi. Non riesco a trovare un termine di paragone nemmeno nella storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma tipo uno scambio Marcelo o *Carvajal* per De Sciglio?



Ma levate!!! Metti Carvajal al Milan e scrivi su un foglio quante bestemmie dici.


----------



## wargod (25 Ottobre 2014)

Barcellona scoppiato nel secondo tempo, c'era gente che camminava per il campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Iniesta cosa hai combinato?!?!?!



Un errore veramente inspiegabile...per me deve cambiare aria, ha vinto tutto con il Barcellona.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Cristiano quanto mi fa arrabbiare quando gioca così in queste partite! Cioè gli ho visto sbagliare pure uno stop semplice, un passaggio a 5 metri e se non sbaglio non è riuscito ad agganciare anche un pallone non impossibile di Benzema ad inizio secondo tempo.

Modric-Kroos sono fantascienza. Isco deve continuare ad essere titolare e James beh...può diventare un Fenomeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James Rodriguez è un fenomeno.
> Chi afferma il contrario capisce di calcio quanto Elton John di fiha.
> 
> In ogni caso quel tridente blaugrana è forte solo sulla carta.
> ...



Il Real delle 5 Coppe dei Campioni non è d'accordo. Quello che schierava 4 mostri come Di Stefano, Puskas, Kopa e Gento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Xavi cmq dovrebbe darsi all'ippica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2014)

Il Real è stato mostruoso, sono una squadra di fenomeni c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quanti contropiedi hanno buttato via?



Poteva tranquillamente finire 6-1 IMHO


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Ottobre 2014)

Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere partite stellari del genere da noi...Non siamo più abituati a vedere del bel calcio!


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In ogni caso quel tridente blaugrana è forte solo sulla carta.
> Messi non so se sta calando ma non gioca più come una volta. Neymar è l'unico che fa la differenza.
> Ma finito Xavi e calato Iniesta, il grande Barça è finito.
> Restano una gran squadra, sia chiaro, ma non sono più imbattibili.
> ...



Il tridente non è il massimo della complementarietà come ho già detto più volte ma penso che sia l'ultimo dei problemi del Barca, forse non è nemmeno un problema, per loro il dramma vero è che dietro son tutti dei morti viventi, il Real tre passaggi e andava dritto in porta, dall'altra parte Xavi, biscotto e Iniesta a trotterellare per il campo coi tre davanti spesso spalle alla porta con gli spazi intasati, Messi che comunque ha giocato male quasi sempre costretto ad arretrare 30 metri per toccare un pallone, di là Benzema che è un gran giocatore ma non è certamente Pelè oggi è stato messo nelle condizioni di battere solo davanti alla porta più di Messi, Neymar e Suarez messi insieme, nuff said.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Se avessero sfruttato anche solo il 50% dei contropiedi che hanno creato,quelli del Real vincevano 6 a 1..
Squadra mostruosa per intensità e talento.
Messi mi sta deludendo un sacco.Si vede proprio che gioca solo per lo stipendio..Non ha più stimoli,non ha più voglia.Nemmeno il mondiale è riuscito a restituirgli entusiasmo per questo sport.Credo che il vero Messi sia morto ormai 2 anni fa.
In tutto questo c'è stata una bruttina partita di CR7!Ma cosa si può dire ad un giocatore cosi pazzesco?E' il più forte de pianeta da 2 anni a sta parte...Ha timbrato il rigore in un momento ultra delicato..Giù il cappello a questo fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Messi mi sta deludendo un sacco.Si vede proprio che gioca solo per lo stipendio..Non ha più stimoli,non ha più voglia.Nemmeno il mondiale è riuscito a restituirgli entusiasmo per questo sport.Credo che il vero Messi sia morto ormai 2 anni fa.
> In tutto questo c'è stata una bruttina partita di CR7!Ma cosa si può dire ad un giocatore cosi pazzesco?E' il più forte de pianeta da 2 anni a sta parte...Ha timbrato il rigore in un momento ultra delicato..Giù il cappello a questo fenomeno.



analisi obiettiva sicuramente


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma levate!!! Metti Carvajal al Milan e scrivi su un foglio quante bestemmie dici.



Credici


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cristiano quanto mi fa arrabbiare quando gioca così in queste partite! Cioè gli ho visto sbagliare pure uno stop semplice, un passaggio a 5 metri e se non sbaglio non è riuscito ad agganciare anche un pallone non impossibile di Benzema ad inizio secondo tempo.
> 
> Modric-Kroos sono fantascienza. Isco deve continuare ad essere titolare e James beh...può diventare un Fenomeno.



cirstiano ha sbagliato molte azioni di contropiede, è stato molto impreciso ma almeno è stato vivo nella partita era presente, è stato determinante nel gioco del real, messi è stato un fantasma e nel secondo tempo ha passeggiato per il campo, si può giocare male, capita a tutti, ma l'atteggiamento che ti lascia perplesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il tridente non è il massimo della complementarietà come ho già detto più volte ma penso che sia l'ultimo dei problemi del Barca, forse non è nemmeno un problema, per loro il dramma vero è che dietro son tutti dei morti viventi, il Real tre passaggi e andava dritto in porta, dall'altra parte Xavi, biscotto e Iniesta a trotterellare per il campo coi tre davanti spesso spalle alla porta con gli spazi intasati, Messi che comunque ha giocato male quasi sempre costretto ad arretrare 30 metri per toccare un pallone, di là Benzema che è un gran giocatore ma non è certamente Pelè oggi è stato messo nelle condizioni di battere solo davanti alla porta più di Messi, Neymar e Suarez messi insieme, nuff said.



concordo, servirebbe un centrocampo con più muscoli al barcellona per supportare quel tridente stratosferico, comuqnue neymar è stato il migliore dei 3 per distacco..


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo, servirebbe un centrocampo con più muscoli al barcellona per supportare quel tridente stratosferico, comuqnue neymar è stato il migliore dei 3 per distacco..


Neymar a parte il gol francamente a me ha fatto schifo, ha perso una quantità industriale di palloni e soprattutto nel primo tempo ha quasi sempre sbagliato il passaggio finale quando il Barca si presentava pericoloso sulla trequarti. Dei tre per assurdo a me quello che è piaciuto di più è Suarez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ha imparato da inzaghi a schierare i due esterni sulle fasce inverse al piede preferito


Ma guarda te se Honda deve insegnare a Messi come si gioca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2014)

Questa partita l'ha vinta la panchina, cioè Carletto su Luigino. Un po' come confrontare Muller e Rolando Bianchi. Il primo top player del Real sta in panchina, grandissimo Ancelotti


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Neymar a parte il gol francamente a me ha fatto schifo, ha perso una quantità industriale di palloni e soprattutto nel primo tempo ha quasi sempre sbagliato il passaggio finale quando il Barca si presentava pericoloso sulla trequarti. Dei tre per assurdo a me quello che è piaciuto di più è Suarez.



vero che ha perso qualche pallone ma ha dimostrato personalità rispetto agli altri, suarez anche secondo me ha fatto bene ma ha ampi margini di miglioramento, quando entrerà in forma sarà un giocatore importantissimo per il barcellona, per me (forse esagero) è il numero 9 più forte al mondo..


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James Rodriguez è un fenomeno.
> Chi afferma il contrario capisce di calcio quanto Elton John di fiha.
> 
> In ogni caso quel tridente blaugrana è forte solo sulla carta.
> ...


concordo, nel primo tempo a tratti il barca ha avuto il controllo della partita e anche alcune chances, ma il tiki taka non è più spaventoso come un tempo. 
Inoltre mi sa che ora si sa meglio come affrontarlo: il real anche quando stava sotto 0-1 aspettava i catalani nella propria metà campo senza praticamente il minimo pressing, poi presa palla via di contropiedi allucinanti.

Che poi anche un modestissimo milan era riuscito a strappare diversi pareggi e perfino un 2-0, quando sulla carta dovevano essere tutte sconfitte.
E come hai detto tu più calerà quel famoso centrocampo più di ammoscerà la squadra



Sul real non c'è niente da dire, aggiungo solamente che gli mancava pure quel cavallo di Bale.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> analisi obiettiva sicuramente



Perchè vuoi arrivarmi a dire che non lo è?Aspetto la tua controanalisi allora.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perchè vuoi arrivarmi a dire che non lo è?Aspetto la tua controanalisi allora.



basterebbe dire che ieri nè Messi né Ronaldo hanno fatto una grande partita, che Ronaldo come tutto il Real aveva più voglia di vincerla e meritatamente l'ha vinta, stop. 

senza stare a fare tutti quei ricami su quello che gioca solo per lo stipendio, il mondiale bla bla bla, mentre l'altro fenomeno assoluto per aver trasformato un rigore... si vede che è un commento chiaramente "di parte" e quindi non obiettivo...


----------



## Renegade (26 Ottobre 2014)

Partita decisa dallo scontro tra i due sistemi di gioco e non tra le stelle individuali. Il sistema Real ha funzionato meglio nonostante il brusco cambio dall'anno scorso ad oggi. Il sistema Barcellona è ormai obsoleto e disfunzionale. Oltretutto poggia le sue basi su un tecnico di natura mediocre che per via della sua presunzione non è in grado di osservare le proprie lacune e quelle delle squadre che allena, altresì incapace di gestire lo spogliatoio in maniera netta, ergendosi ad autorità in un modo ingiusto ed inqualificabile. Ancelotti ieri ha dimostrato di essere un leone d'esperienza, giostrando il tutto nel miglior modo possibile.La prova di James Rodriguez è stata altrettanto buona, ma per me resta un ottimo giocatore e non un fenomeno. Il fantasma di Di Maria continua a reclamare giustizia. Comunque... mi aspettavo più gol da parte dei Blancos. Perché ormai il Barcellona è finito e non sarà di certo un Suarez a resuscitarlo. Mettiamoci anche che il mercato blaugrana è stato totalmente un flop e che sarà bloccato per le prossime due sessioni. Il centrocampo ormai è totalmente finito, così come la difesa. Xavi non è più quello di un tempo e non è di certo Pirlo che sa conservarsi. Iniesta sembra non avere più stimoli e continuità. Busquets è sempre stato nullo, un sopravvalutato. Mascherano non vuole giocare in difesa e su Piqué gravano i palesi limiti della squadra. Sulle fasce non ne parliamo, col bollito Mathieu ed il semi-ritirato Dani Alves. Oltretutto non c'è più motivazione da parte di nessuno in quell'ambiente. Ma quel che mi ha colpito di più è stato l'atteggiamento di Messi.Non vorrei spararla grossa ma sembra completamente in parabola discendente. Non gioca più come un tempo, non ha motivazioni, è una sorta di Balotelli bianco che cammina per il campo. O risente ancora degli strascichi della finale del mondiale, oppure non ha proprio più voglia. La cosa migliore sarebbe la cessione e la rifondazione del Barcellona, tanto la stella c'è già: Neymar. Mi ha smentito, pensavo fosse un sopravvalutato dai media. E invece dimostra di essere in crescita e di valere il suo prezzo. Per cui sarebbe l'opzione migliore.Un inchino invece per Benzema, troppo spesso bersagliato dalla critica ma che è tra i migliori attaccanti in Europa per le sue caratteristiche di punta veloce e contropiedista.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> basterebbe dire che ieri nè Messi né Ronaldo hanno fatto una grande partita, che Ronaldo come tutto il Real aveva più voglia di vincerla e meritatamente l'ha vinta, stop.
> 
> senza stare a fare tutti quei ricami su quello che gioca solo per lo stipendio, il mondiale bla bla bla, mentre l'altro fenomeno assoluto per aver trasformato un rigore... si vede che è un commento chiaramente "di parte" e quindi non obiettivo...






Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se avessero sfruttato anche solo il 50% dei contropiedi che hanno creato,quelli del Real vincevano 6 a 1..
> Squadra mostruosa per intensità e talento.
> Messi mi sta deludendo un sacco.Si vede proprio che gioca solo per lo stipendio..Non ha più stimoli,non ha più voglia.Nemmeno il mondiale è riuscito a restituirgli entusiasmo per questo sport.Credo che il vero Messi sia morto ormai 2 anni fa.
> In tutto questo c'è stata una bruttina partita di CR7!Ma cosa si può dire ad un giocatore cosi pazzesco?E' il più forte de pianeta da 2 anni a sta parte...Ha timbrato il rigore in un momento ultra delicato..Giù il cappello a questo fenomeno.



Questo è il commento che ho fatto.Dove ho scritto che CR7 ha fatto una grande partita?Ho solo scritto che ha trasformato un rigore in un momento delicato,fine.Anzi ho pure scritto che Ronaldo ha fatto una partita bruttina.
Poi il fatto che sia un fenomeno è un dato di fatto.Non è una partita sottotono che lo fa diventare una pippa eh..

Il commento su Messi lo ribadisco.Non corre praticamente più.Passeggia per il campo e vuole che la palla gli venga sempre servita sui piedi.A me Messi è sempre piaciuto un sacco come calciatore.Il messi di un paio di anni fa lo reputo uno dei giocatori più forti della storia del calcio,se non il più forte di tutti,ma questo Lionel Messi a me non piace per nulla.Si inventa la giocata perché è un fenomeno,ma ormai a me da l'impressione d'essere un ragazzo che non ha più voglia di giocare.

Cristiano Ronaldo invece da 2 anni gli è superiore.Si sbatte per la squadra,si vede che ha voglia ed è molto più incisivrmai è il miglior del mondo per distacco.Nonostante la partita non buona di ieri ha comunque partecipato al gioco del Real,si vedeva,cercava di far qualcosa..Messi si è solo divorato un goal davanti al portiere e basta.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Ottobre 2014)

Carletto > Mourinho


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2014)

Barça strafinito e con gente davvero imbarazzante dietro. Luigi Enrico in panchina poi è la ciliegina sulla torta (di sterco). Non mi supirebbe affatto vederli uscire agli ottavi di Champions quest'anno.
Ancelotti sembra che sia riuscito ad inserire James e a scacciare il fantasma di Di Maria. Complimenti a lui, ma resta difficile che il Real possa bissare il successo in Champions.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2014)

Aspetto Carletto al varco.
In Champions solamente 2 squadre possono eliminare il Real: Bayern e Chelsea.
Il Borussia è invece in crisi in campionato ma in Europa è sempre una mina vagante: l'anno scorso con mezza squadra titolare fuori ha rischiato davvero di eliminare il Real. E' sicuramente la squadra che lo ha fatto più soffrire, ma comunque il Real non avrà problemi ad eliminarlo nel caso lo dovesse incontrare.
Le altre non sono minimamente a quel livello: l'Atletico non è lo stesso dell'anno scorso, il PSG non è ancora pronto per vincere, il Manchester City secondo me non passa nemmeno il girone, ecc...
In campionato dopo aver buttato via la stagione lo scorso anno il Real è costretto a vincere.
Secondo me quest'anno Carletto vince il campionato e perde la Champions in finale.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aspetto Carletto al varco.
> In Champions solamente 2 squadre possono eliminare il Real: Bayern e Chelsea.
> Il Borussia è invece in crisi in campionato ma in Europa è sempre una mina vagante: l'anno scorso con mezza squadra titolare fuori ha rischiato davvero di eliminare il Real. E' sicuramente la squadra che lo ha fatto più soffrire, ma comunque il Real non avrà problemi ad eliminarlo nel caso lo dovesse incontrare.
> Le altre non sono minimamente a quel livello: l'Atletico non è lo stesso dell'anno scorso, il PSG non è ancora pronto per vincere, il Manchester City secondo me non passa nemmeno il girone, ecc...
> ...



Invece secondo me l'Atletico resta una delle poche che può incartarla al Real e s'è visto nel clasico in liga e in supercoppa, unica squadra finora a non aver preso gol in partita ufficiale da questo Real. Pure per me son meno forti dell'anno scorso ma restano rognosissimi in una eliminazione diretta.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Anche per me l'Atletico potrebbe fare lo scherzetto al Real, anche se con più chance nella singolo sfida che nel doppio confronto.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me l'Atletico resta una delle poche che può incartarla al Real e s'è visto nel clasico in liga e in supercoppa, unica squadra finora a non aver preso gol in partita ufficiale da questo Real. Pure per me son meno forti dell'anno scorso ma restano rognosissimi in una eliminazione diretta.



In realtà l'Atletico sia in Supercoppa che in Liga ha preso gol dal Real, ma detto questo sono completamente d'accordo. L'Atletico, ad oggi, è una squadra molto più bilanciata del Barça (e imho del Real stesso) e soprattutto sono molto molto molto rognosi. Non sarà facile per il Real.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In realtà l'Atletico sia in Supercoppa che in Liga ha preso gol dal Real, ma detto questo sono completamente d'accordo. L'Atletico, ad oggi, è una squadra molto più bilanciata del Barça (e imho del Real stesso) e soprattutto sono molto molto molto rognosi. Non sarà facile per il Real.



Kurt mi riferivo al ritorno in supercoppa, quello è l'unico match ufficiale in cui il Real non ha segnato


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kurt mi riferivo al ritorno in supercoppa, quello è l'unico match ufficiale in cui il Real non ha segnato



Allora avevo capito male


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

L'Atletico sarebbe una squadraccia da affrontare per chiunque..
Detto questo, il Barca è alla frutta e Messi o è quasi finito o comunque ha bisogno di cambiare aria..
Incredibile come abbiano preferito comprare giocatoroni davanti tanto per far parlare di sé, invece di rinforzarsi seriamente in difesa e a centrocampo, con gente che crei gioco..hanno dato via Fabregas e Alcantara quando invece dovevano tenerli, con la vecchia guardia che peggiora sempre più sarebbe stato il primo anno in cui gli sarebbero veramente serviti


----------

